# Totally legal?



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

What percentage of all big bucks killed are 100 percent legally harvested? From written permission to legal hunting hours. With the new check system what percent are illegal? Very liberal system in my eyes. I ask cause everyone pulls out there smart phone and wants to show you a pic of their buddies friends deer. Oh, and how many are not fair chase that are checked in?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Interesting question but I can't see any way that could be accurately or honestly answered. As for my property, I can say all bucks have been harvested fairly and checked in legally. I love the new check in system. So much easier for my worn out body to not have to drag the deer to get it checked in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

It is easier. Sitting by the wood stove, instead of waiting in lines at the Duke. I do like it. I thought there would be an increase in big buck entries. Lol. Our deer our legal too. Just wondered what the other vets thought. Thanks for the reply and my new can.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Like bob says there is no way to ever know or even figure out...we just have to assume everyone is legit...that's about all you can do.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it all comes down to human nature !

In any large group of people there is always 
a certain percentage of honest and dishonest.

No amount of rules or regulations will affect it
much ! (IMO) You either will or you won't, you
either do or you don't.

I believe that the only thing that would change
the numbers of cheaters would be the number
of people in the entire pool to be drawn from.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like has been said there is no real way to know for sure. but when I was in marine corps boot camp our senior drill instructor told us that in everything in life there is always going to be that 10% that's sh#$ birds. and I have found in the last 40 odd yrs that number is pretty close.
sherman


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The group I hunt with follow the rules to the letter and we have taken lots of deer over the years if anyone cheats it might be me for staying in the tree too long. I don't normally stay late and get out when my pins on my bow get blurry but I often fall asleep in the stand and wake up in total darkness. One year during gun season I got out of my stand got under a large pine tree and slept untill 2PM and there was about three inches of snow on the ground. It is nice to have good warm clothes.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> like has been said there is no real way to know for sure. but when I was in marine corps boot camp our senior drill instructor told us that in everything in life there is always going to be that 10% that's sh#$ birds. and I have found in the last 40 odd yrs that number is pretty close.
> sherman


This is a rule of Thumb I follow for everything. If there is no clear way to get the answer you can depend on the 10% being "bad for the bushel." The number is not exact but a really good approximation across the board!

Mr. A


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

more than 1, less than all, same as all other rules... 

no way to make anything 100%,, delusional to try... pointless to worry about it...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't complain or question too much...this is one of those rare decisions wherein the good guys don't have to jump through hoops because of the idiots.

And remember, mo matter what law you pass, there will still be idiots.

I find the new regs to be great for the good guys.

Also note two facts...
1. The new cell phones have location devices.
2. If you phone in your kill on a cell phone, you have to include the name of your cell phone service provider.

Now, ask yourself why that info might be helpful for enforcement.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

100 percent for me and the people that I hang with. I like the new check system. Sure people abuse the new system, but people abused the old system also.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

You are not required to provide the name of your cell phone provider unless you want a confirmation text sent to your cell phone at the end of the process you can skip this and answer "no" when asked.


----------

